
A Soviet Artist’s Lifelong Search for a Universal Artistic Language - lermontov
http://hyperallergic.com/267864/a-soviet-artists-lifelong-search-for-a-universal-artistic-language/?ref=featured
======
pjbrunet
For starters, I would look at the Bauhaus school (Kandinsky taught there)
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Bauhaus](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Bauhaus)
and look into the Hofmann school
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Hans_Hofmann](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Hans_Hofmann)
and I'm working on information which will be posted here if people seem
interested [http://www.knowingart.com/](http://www.knowingart.com/) Don't be
distracted by Hofmann's ugly paintings, he is a good teacher, and if you ever
get his strange push-pull principle working in your art, you'll never go back,
your perception will change, and the foundation of that goes way back to
Michelangelo. Before we learn depth perception, as infants, we see the world
as an artist, shapes of color rather than identifying patterns and distinct
objects. Part of push-pull is being able to flip between those two ways of
seeing the picture plane, in your mind and on the canvas.

------
fit2rule
I've long enjoyed Szukalski's attempt to find a universal artistic language:
Protong. As crack-pot as he is, I find it interesting that his theories still
don't get much traction, because they are certainly useful once learned by the
casual art observer ..

------
egypturnash
Huh. Really surprised this isn't about Kandinsky. His short little texts on
theory are gloriously impenetrable.

------
dschiptsov
Then he should look about the founations of molecular biology.)

Some viruses, BTW, are works of art, leave alone higher organisms.

The Human arts are poor crude imitations compared to that.

~~~
dschiptsov
Why, is there are any objections to the premise that the very human concept of
art was inspired by natural phenomena in the shared environment, and beauty of
ne nature, such as simetry, colors, shapes (which constitutes health markers
among other things), sounds (of bird songs, or even wind) comes long before
emergence of so called human intelligence, and has little to do with it? Human
arts, by the way, has a lot to do with pseudo-intellectual classifications and
criticism, instead of the very essence, which we some times call beauty,
captured from the environment.

